# First pens



## Dalboy (Jul 21, 2009)

Just a few of the pens I have done so far will post more later
First good pen from walnut


another from walnut

Beech and purple heart

Beech and some veneer I had in the scrape box

Commemoration pen and letter opener


Hope you enjoy them


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 21, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking good Derek:biggrin: Especially the RAF set!!!!  Very well done.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice pens, especially for first ones.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like you are well on your way!! like the RAF set!


----------



## Dalboy (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys will hopefully be able to improve on these after a while and picking your brains for new ideas


----------



## jtison (Jul 21, 2009)

I love that beech & PH!! Nice work.


----------



## joeatact (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice Job! Like the look of all your pens.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice group of pens . Nice tribute to the RAF . I had the privledge of having some drinks with some of those guys when I was in Malta . (1968) Nice work !


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice batch of pens.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 23, 2009)

Those are excellent Derek, the RAF set is my favourite too but all are very well made!


----------

